# so we took it on



## thorcctx (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, Looks good from Corpus! My aunt would say " A little powder and a little paint will make it look like what it ain't" I guess that works for women and drywall!


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

bottom line is that even if you stagger and the taping is bad - it wont matter - bad taping is bad taping is bad taping - if the taping is good and you dont see the seams then it doesnt really matter if they are staggered. staggering the sheets wont make the bad taping look better will it?? would make it look like a crossword puzzle. so the bottom line is that the taping is being redone today thru friday and should be perfect....then it wont matter how the sheets are run - right:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tazmanian said:


> bottom line is that even if you stagger and the taping is bad - it wont matter - bad taping is bad taping is bad taping - if the taping is good and you dont see the seams then it doesnt really matter if they are staggered. staggering the sheets wont make the bad taping look better will it?? would make it look like a crossword puzzle. so the bottom line is that the taping is being redone today thru friday and should be perfect....then it wont matter how the sheets are run - right:thumbsup:


Wrong! Good taping/finishing starts with good hanging. Ask any decent finisher and he will tell you that. Staggering the joints will result in a better job.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

ok ok i get the point.........like i said my partner ran this job had to let him do it --------------now we just have to make it right.........i learn fast................now warren how to stagger - like tile staggering - one full one half to start on wall then go forward?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tazmanian said:


> ok ok i get the point.........like i said my partner ran this job had to let him do it --------------now we just have to make it right.........i learn fast................now warren how to stagger - like tile staggering - one full one half to start on wall then go forward?


Just like plywood on a roof usually. Most of the time, every other row repeats. Occasionally, if you have framing running different directions, adjustments may be necessary. We always tried to make leave as few butt joints as we could. Many times we would get 14' sheets if the room was more than 12'. I never was much of a taper/finisher, but I have hung my share of board and talked to a lot of guys that did the finish.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

so at zero it is one full sheet and one half sheet next to it and then run across with it like tile........so the butts are staggered - however still have one long joint ---------cant get away from it i guess


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Yes but the long joints have the tapered edge. Thats why they are designed like that. The tapered edge is a lot easier to finish than the butt edges.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

lesson learned - onto the next project thank you for the constructive criticism.........................have to have it:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

tazmanian said:


> well i am in the minority - everyone thinks it is the taping and spackling - so they are coming to feather better - i tend to agree but the problem is that i believe it could be making the matter worse..............so right now i will take the back seat - this is my partners first job to run -





tazmanian said:


> lesson learned - onto the next project thank you for the constructive criticism.........................have to have it:thumbsup:


Taz, Here's some good reading material for you.:thumbsup:--> *Gypsum Association- Drywall Specifications*

-Paul


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

do you have that in a printable version
:thumbup:


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

i dont know just run that buttjoint 5 -6 feet wide . even if you staggered them the butts need to be run wider. also i assume your going to a smooth finish ? you need to skim coat right? well just make the skim coat a little heavier, blend it all in with the skim coat no problem . 

not the end of the world.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you that is what i said.....life is a lesson that needs to be learned......"everything can be fixed":thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Taz, i'm glad your taking this so well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

tazmanian said:


> do you have that in a printable version
> :thumbup:


No, But if you open it in AOL (printed for me) or another mail server, You can click the print button and that should do it.

-Paul


----------

